# Living in South Africa



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I stumbled across a very interesting PDF (8 pages long, be warned, some of the descriptions of what people have done to other people are quite disturbing)

http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/South_Africa_2013-10-xx_SA,_where_corruption_is_normal.pdf

Short version, it discusses the mass corruption, mass rape, racial violence and describes South Africa as more or less a general hell hole. Yet this is where millions of people live day to day.

First, if you read it, what thoughts do you have on the contents of the PDF?

Then, how can this be applied to the US?

Could we slowly slip to a similar level of existence? Could some relatively "minor" event be a catalyst for a descent into similar type of situation? Would we even realize we have slipped to this point? Most of the people living there don't see just how bad it is as they don't have any other reference to compare against. They know it's bad, just not at the level it really is.... or at least that's what I get out of it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> Short version, it discusses the mass corruption, mass rape, racial violence and describes South Africa as more or less a general hell hole. Yet this is where millions of people live day to day.


I didn't finish the 8 pages... (yet)

But the first thing that came to mind was a story reported in the news over the weekend ... From a South Chicago neighborhood. But there was/is mass corruption, racial violence and where 2.72 million people live day to day.

Fourth of July weekend toll: 82 shot, 14 of them fatally, in Chicago ...

For 10 minutes, it seemed like the shooting was everywhere in the South Chicago neighborhood.

It started when someone shot and wounded a couple, then two people fired at the shooter, then there was a chase and shots exchanged and a man sitting on a porch was hit. Responding officers kept cutting each other off on their radios as they reported other gunfire in the area late Sunday night and early Monday morning.

Then the heavy equipment rolled in: A helicopter and SUVs packed with lockers of rifles. SWAT teams in green coveralls patrolled the streets with uniformed officers.

It was just one of dozens of shooting scenes across Chicago over the long Fourth of July weekend. In all, at least 82 people were shot, 14 of them fatally, since Thursday afternoon when two woman were shot as they sat outside a two-flat within a block of Garfield Park.

Again just the first thing that came to mind ...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Things have been going down hill in SA for a while now. My cousins in Capetown say its still ok in the nice areas but the rest is a crapshoot. Shame. Such a beautiful country. Most of my African friends (black or white) still in Zim and SA say it was much better under colonial rule.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

been well aware of that situation for some years now.

A couple years back there was a persistent rumor that Putin was going to offer free land in Siberia for white south africans to settle and farm on.

But it never happened, not doubt the international backlash for acknowledging reality would have been too great.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I didn't finish the 8 pages... (yet)
> 
> But the first thing that came to mind was a story reported in the news over the weekend ... From a South Chicago neighborhood. But there was/is mass corruption, racial violence and where 2.72 million people live day to day.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to mention Illinois was the last hold out on concealed carry and Chicago is still trying everything they can to ban or at least make it really hard to own guns there. I guess that appears to really be working. The latest is to make it very difficult to actually have a gun shop anywhere in the city. I just don't get how they can think all of this banning and limiting is working.


----------

